# Want this 350-pound snake in your home?



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-29-2009
*Source:* The Orange County Register

Twinkie is one of the first things you notice when you go to Prehistoric Pets, 18822 Brookhurst St. in Fountain Valley.

Twinkie is a 22-foot-long, 350 pound reticulated python. Hard to miss.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 30, 2009)

Now thats a beast,imagine dinner time,so thats were all those stray cats-dogs are ending up.Thats nearly 160kg,now that is a decent size snake....MARK


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2009)

The kid is looking at the snake and thinking " I wonder what that eats?"

The snake is looking at the kid and thinking " I wonder if I can eat that!"


----------



## dazzarama (Nov 30, 2009)

i would hate that to tag you lol dazza


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 30, 2009)

God I love retics , I need to move to the US.


----------



## kellyandgreg (Nov 30, 2009)

I would hate to clean that cage out after that snake has pooed lol


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeahhhh no thanks


----------



## gazman (Nov 30, 2009)

i agree with kellyandgreg! no thanks..


----------



## percey39 (Nov 30, 2009)

i love that one its a monster lol i would have it any day. i love em big wish we could keep those bigger snakes here


----------



## mark83 (Nov 30, 2009)

great looking snake


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 30, 2009)

they have their own show on youtube, one of the episodes he is getting it out to take on the conan o brian show, it takes 4 people to get it out and they still lose control and he trashes the shop


----------



## James..94 (Nov 30, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> they have their own show on youtube, one of the episodes he is getting it out to take on the conan o brian show, it takes 4 people to get it out and they still lose control and he trashes the shop



It took 10 of us at the Australian Reptile Park to move one and it was half the size. We still lost control of it


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 30, 2009)

i think he needs to run his fat butt around the block a few times and loose a bit of weight though.but still,very impressive.


----------



## soph02 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW thats a amazing snake!!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 1, 2009)

kellyandgreg said:


> I would hate to clean that cage out after that snake has pooed lol


 You'd need a shovel and wheelbarrow!!


----------

